# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que iluminação usas ?

## Julio Macieira

Para entendermos que tipo de iluminação é mais usada pelos nossos membros.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Júlio têm de dar para escolher mais do que uma. Eu por exemplo tenho dois tipos de lampadas.

 :SbSourire:

----------


## João Magano

Votei HQI porque acho que, de momento, deve ser a iluminação de eleição, mas uso:
- No percula 90 uma HQI de 150 W/14.000K + 1 actinica de 30w + 1 Solar Marin Day de 30w/15000k.
- No de 80 l uma calha jebo com 2 pc de 36w/10.000k em que uma delas é metade actinica. Ainda estou a ponderar se vou adquirir uma HQI para este ou não.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Vivas,

Tou a utilizar de momento Hqi e T5( actinicas e daylight).

Anraço
Ze

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Muita gente a usar só HQI, no meu caso uso 2 HQI de 250W 10000K e 2 PC actinica de 24W.
Por isso votei no "Várias iluminações combinadas".

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

1-250w MH SE
2-65w actinic PC's  :Whistle:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

> Votei HQI porque acho que, de momento, deve ser a iluminação de eleição, mas uso:
> - No percula 90 uma HQI de 150 W/14.000K + 1 actinica de 30w + 1 Solar Marin Day de 30w/15000k.


Eu tb votei HQI, mas ainda não montei, pois eu questionei no http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....=6403#post6403 como é que colocaram as actinicas e até agora ninguém me soube responder...

Se o Magano me poder ajudar!!! Envie-me pics em MP, assim que puder!!!

Já que aqui se fala de iluminação um pouco de ajuda ser-me-ia imensamente util...

Quais as caracteristicas de cada uma das seguintes Iluminações:

T5, T8, VHO e Power Compacts....

Abraços pa todos,

----------


## José Pereira

votei na iluminação t5 porque é a que uso,que era do meu aquario velho.mas como agora tenho um aquario novo de 840 l,estou a procurar no mercado iluminação hqi da arcadia serie 3.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

eu usso blue sky de 14 w nao sei se serve  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## José Pereira

Olá Adolfo Pereira.
Eu Não Sei De Quantos Litros é O Teu Aquario,mas Eu Acho Que A Iluminação Que Tens é Muito Fraca.
Boa Noite.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

o meu aquario tem 73 litros

----------


## José Pereira

Olá Adolfo Pereira.
A Potência Das Lâmpadas A Instalar Deverá Rondar 1 Watt Por Cada 2 Litros De água Do Aquário.
 Isto Dá Mais O Menos 35 Watts.
Tchau.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Eu ja estou a arranjar uma lampada de 5o w.~
Obrigado jose.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Adolfo

Toma em atenção que os watts são importantes, mas mais importante ainda é a temperatura de côr da lampada.

As lampadas utilizadas em aquarios marinhos devem de ter uma temperatura de côr de 6.500Kv pelo menos. Tudo isto apenas para te explicar que as lampadas normais de iluminação não servem, mesmo que tenham mais do que os 50W que dizes.

----------


## José Pereira

OLÁ ADOLFO PEREIRA.
O JULIO MACIEIRA TEM RAZÃO,O FATOR MAIS IMPORTANTE SÃO OS KELVINS (k).

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

as duas lampadas de 55 W é o S.Mario que me vai mandar, quando o novo aquario estiver pronto. :SbSourire2:

----------


## CarlosDourado

:yb620:  Tenha a miséria de uma lamp t8  :yb663:  quero ver se aumento a quantidade de luz. Vou fazer um DY, mas presisava de dois casquilhos para as pll e de balastro electrónico alguém ajuda :yb665:   :yb677:  só preciso de saber onde encontrar esses componentes e se algum membro tiver e quiser ceder por quanto fica o valor do material

----------


## Constantino Filho

Uso uma mistura de HQIs com Fluorescentes nos meus aquários.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Eu só para ser diferente uso LED's  :Smile:

----------


## José Pereira

> Tenha a miséria de uma lamp t8  quero ver se aumento a quantidade de luz. Vou fazer um DY, mas presisava de dois casquilhos para as pll e de balastro electrónico alguém ajuda  só preciso de saber onde encontrar esses componentes e se algum membro tiver e quiser ceder por quanto fica o valor do material


 :Olá:  CARLOS DOURADO
eu comprei à pouco tempo 4 casquilhos estanques para as lampadas t5 numa casa em OVAR,não sei se é isso que tu queres :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Eu uso ...

3 hqi´s 150w 16k
4 t5 actinicas 80w aquamedic ReefBlue

Tambem votei "Varias iluminaçoes combinadas"
abraço...

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Uso 2 PL36 10.000 Kv + 1 PL Actínica.

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Bom dia  :Olá: 

Tenho 3*150W 14000 K em HQI´s + 4*80W T5 (2 Daylight + 2 actinicas), para 400L.

Estou a ponderar diminuir para 2 t5 em vez de 4,ou até mesmo prescendir das t5,  estou com um aquecimento brutal pois tenho a calha demasiado fechada.

Votei Iluminação Combinada.

Um abraço.  :SbOk:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas pessoal . Eu uso no meu aquario t5 (5 x 39w). :SbOk:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Votei iluminação combinada, porque tenho 2 hqi 150w cada e 2 t8 actinicas de 40w cada e ainda leds azuis (moonlight).

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Usava hqi mais t5 e led's azuis, agora uso t8 e futuramente usarei t5 mais led's azuis.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Afinal qual é a melhor iluminação?HQI ou T5?


em termos de crescimento de corais,cores,aquecimento e consumos!!!

----------


## André Nunes

no de 30 litros tenho uma PL 11w meio azul meio branca.

no de 80 litros tenho 3 t5, duas 10000 e a 3 irá ser actínica!(mas por enquanto sao as 3 de 10000)

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

> Afinal qual é a melhor iluminação?HQI ou T5?
> 
> 
> em termos de crescimento de corais,cores,aquecimento e consumos!!!


Eu acho que em qualquer aquario até 50cm de altura as T5 são mais que suficiente!! De 60cm para cima ja deve ser puchado!

----------


## Marcelo Alves

eu tenho 3 Hqi
e 2 T8

abraco

----------


## JoséCosta

A meu ver falta um topico a ser votado, ....Leds....acho importante diferenciar este aspecto e nao deixa-lo nas outras opções, so assim e que podemos começar a ter uma ideia de como esta nova tecnologia esta a invadir os nossos sistemas.

Atentamente
JC

----------


## willian de assis

da uma força ai gente, um aqua de 80 cm de altura hqi consegue iluminar 150w 20.000k

----------

